# Ralink wifi slow on download, good on upload



## MrRed (Feb 12, 2022)

I have a intriguing setup, I've installed FreeBSD 14 on a Raspiberry Pi 4 with a Ralink USB adapter.

It share my StarLink Network which is connect with a wire into the PI.

I have HostApd doing the Wifi AP, but when I test, I have easily 2M/s in UPLOAD, but I struggle doing 500K/s on Download.

I've checking with `ifconfig wlan0 list beam` and they are set to 1M/s, also if I type `ifconfig wlan0 list sta` I notice that the wifi connected is also at 1M/s

I've tried to change the beam, but same result I can't pass 500k/s of downloads.

I've attached the rc.conf and hostapd.conf

```
ssid=Home
wpa_passphrase=HomePassword
channel=6
interface=wlan0
hw_mode=a
ieee80211n=1
country_code=US
wmm_enabled=1
auth_algs=3
wpa=2
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=CCMP
```

And rc.conf

```
hostname="Firewall"
growfs_enable="YES"
wlans_run0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap"
hostapd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
gateway_enable="YES"            # Enable as LAN gateway
pf_enable="YES"                 # Enable PF (load module if required)
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"         # rules definition file for pf
pf_flags=""                     # additional flags for pfctl start up
pflog_enable="YES"              # start pflogd(8)
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pflog"  # where pflogd should store the logfile
pflog_flags=""                  # additional flags for pflogd start up
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="wlan0"
```



Thank you for your time!


----------

